# Peavey iPhone AmpKit App



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A new one coming out from Peavey. Looks interesting.



> Peavey Electronics and leading iPhone applications developer Agile Partners have joined forces to launch AmpKit, an unparalleled guitar amp and effects iPhone application, and AmpKit LiNK, a high fidelity audio interface for the iPhone, iPod touch* and iPad. Together, AmpKit and AmpKit LiNK provide musicians of all skill levels with a powerful and convenient way to jam with high quality tones anytime and anywhere.
> 
> The AmpKit LiNK audio interface raises the audio fidelity bar for the iPhone platform. AmpKit LiNK is an iPhone, iPod touch* and iPad interface for electric guitar, bass, or any line level source, with an output that can be connected to headphones, powered speakers or a PA.


Peavey.com : AmpKit LiNK


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

IK Multimedia has one too:








The AmpliTube modeling is really good. $39.99 for the adapter, and there are 3 versions of the app: free, $2.99 and $19.99.

Here's the link: AmpliTube for the iPhone


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Has anyone got one of these yet? First impressions?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's a great demo of the iRig from Robert at Dolphinstreet....

YouTube - Amplitube iRig


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just got one the other day. (Ampkit, that is.)

The iRig is similar, an they both work with a number of apps.
I've tried out iRig & Ampkit apps--both have their strengths, and if you have the memory available on your iphone or ipod--why not try both--they both have free apps.
Both record single tracks, with the iRig having a 9.99 option of adding multitrack and mixing beyond volume.
I'd say this is more for fun, practice and demos.

I've had a couple of riffs kicking around I got to jam with--trying out bass lines, second guitar parts (with slide) and some lead stuff too.
So lots of fun. I also tried out the free PocketAmp & iShred apps. You can't record, and have fewer options, but the PocketAmp is easy for jamming with songs on your iPod.

I've also tested GigBabyFree & Record apps (Both free) they are 4 track recording apps, and are fairly similar, but I prefer GigBaby.
I was able to combine the different parts of the riffs above and have fun with that, and it will help me develop the riffs into actual songs.

The cable also works with Boss's Pedal Sketch app, which allows you to record short snippets with different pedals to test them out--see if they fit your playing.
I still prefer to try them in person, but not everybody has that option.

And lastly, the tuners--these work with other connectors as well, but they didn't work with one I had, so I finally got to try the iStrobosoft and Polytune apps.
I haven't used a strobo tuner in years, and it always takes me some time to get used to it--it's very sensitive. But I like it.
PolyTune will take longer to get used to, but kind of cool--the pedal would probably be more useful.
The tuner on the free Gibson app, however--didn't work too well. But with built in tuners on some of the other apps above, and the iStrobo and Polytune tuners--that's okay.

So if you want it for fun, practice and/or demos, go for it--I found mine for just over $30.
It does take 2 AAA batteries, but I have some rechargeables at home, so I should be okay.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya I totally want to get one of these (not sure which) for tracking ideas. Right now I use the voice memo stock app or Gigbaby on the iphone and just record using the mic. Gigbay is pretty neat, but I wish they would update it. It doesn't appear to be in development anymore.

Regarding the tuning apps above, the Polytune app was on sale over the holidays for 99 cents. I am not sure if it still is or not. I grabbed it while it was on sale. It seems to work really well even just using the iphone built in mic.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just have the iPod, so no built in mic--but the cable works great.


----------

